# Spice Rack 611



## Crossvine (Feb 14, 2018)

This is a spice rack with a slight problem I need to correct. A friend with a cabinet shop built it for me from scrap maple. Bad communication on my part, he put the shelves 4.5 inches apart. My glass spice bottles are 4 9/16ths inches tall.

I was thinking I could use my 611 router to shave a little wood from the bottom of each shelf and then paint it for an antique look.

I would much appreciate any tips on guides or other things I should get to do this job safely and properly. I only have the 611, no attachments and only 1 bit too short for this job.

Also… The shelves are 2 inches deep but I don’t need to cut that deep. 1.5 inches would give the bottle lids proper clearance. I would appreciate recommendations on the bit I should buy for this task. I’ve seen ones with a bearing on the end and was told they give better control. The kid at the box store wouldn’t tell me which bit I needed. He kept trying to sell me a set of bits.

I read all the threads in this section since 2013 trying to under the terminology. I still haven’t got it down yet. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Personally, I would look for some spice jars that would fit the cabinet as it is and transfer the spices to the new jars.

https://www.amazon.com/Square-Bottles-Silver-Shaker-SpiceLuxe/dp/B01KJ72SEO


----------



## Crossvine (Feb 14, 2018)

Unfortunately, I’ve spent years collect one particular spice bottle. I’ve more than 100 and use them for many purposes. I’d rather spend money upgrading the usefulness of my router.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Are you thinking about laying it on its back and building some sort of jig that would allow you to make several passes cutting a little deeper each time?

DeWalt 611 router, right?

If so, I don't know if a straight router bit is available with a 1/4 inch shank that would cut that deep.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

IF you can remove the shelves which I doubt can do without damaging the sides and or back you could easily do what you have in mind on the table saw. Otherwise buy new jars. Just my opinion.


----------



## Crossvine (Feb 14, 2018)

MT Stringer said:


> Are you thinking about laying it on its back and building some sort of jig that would allow you to make several passes cutting a little deeper each time?


Yes, that was my plan. I can't take it apart, each individual shelf has 7 nails and is glued across the back as well as each end.

If I can't get a bit long enough then I'm out of luck. I checked 1/4 straight bits on amazon but was confused by the terminology. shank length vs bit length vs cutting length.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Pattern*

First i think you need to start over, but it possible.
A pattern bit with double bearings top and bottom then replace the bottom bearing with a 1/16” smaller bearing. Lay a board acrossed the the cabinet to run the the top bearing on. Now the problem like Mike said your need a router to accept a 1/2” shank bit. Also that bit is Probably over $30


----------



## Auriga (Feb 13, 2018)

I did see some 1/4" router bits with 1.5" cutting depth (or I could be misinterpreting it, since I use metric by default), which would be the easiest fix. If I were to improvise, I'd probably use a circular saw and cut into each shelf (after scoring the line with an xacto knife - this helps a lot) and then chisel out the rest.

EDIT: I did misinterpret it. It was a 1/2" bit, sorry.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

¾'' trim bit w/ a bottom bearing...
Freud Tools | 3/4" (Dia.) Bearing Flush Trim Bit
change the bottom bearing to ½'' dia. that will remove 1/8'' of material...
Freud Tools - Search Results for bearing
do yourself a favor and get the set of bearings for the long range...
cut for depth (front to back) in a minimum of 3 passes... 4 would be better..

now you have to make a 2'' filler for the router to ride on as well as the shelf so that router doesn't tip or rock as rout...
think of it as the router is riding on two parallel rails spaced about as far apart as you can safely space them.....
do not forget about your feed direction..

...


----------



## Auriga (Feb 13, 2018)

Crossvine said:


> was confused by the terminology. shank length vs bit length vs cutting length.


That would be: the length of that bit that goes into the router chuck vs total length vs length of the part with the blade.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> First i think you need to start over, but it possible.
> A pattern bit with double bearings top and bottom then replace the bottom bearing with a 1/16” smaller bearing. Lay a board acrossed the the cabinet to run the the top bearing on. Now the problem like Mike said your need a router to accept a 1/2” shank bit. Also that bit is Probably over $30


John..
a 1/16'' smaller bearing will only give a 32nd of an inch of cut...


----------



## Crossvine (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you Mr. Stick. Amazon has that bit in stock!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Crossvine said:


> Thank you Mr. Stick. Amazon has that bit in stock!


what about the bearing???


----------



## Crossvine (Feb 14, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> what about the bearing???


They have them at the big box store. When I get the bit I'll take it with me to the store so I can see everything.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Crossvine said:


> They have them at the big box store.


they do???


----------



## Crossvine (Feb 14, 2018)

That's what the kid told me who tried to sell me a set of bits.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Don’t bet on it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Crossvine said:


> That's what the kid told me who tried to sell me a set of bits.


seek out the Freud bearings...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@Crossvine - you only need to remove a little over 1/16" on the bottom of each shelf. Rather than finding a bit, setting up a proper support for the router, I'd be tempted to use a ROS (random orbit sander) to remove some material. You don't have to go the full 2 inches on each shelf. Might be a lot easier, less costly.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

If you have plastic lids on the bottles sand them down. You're going to beat up the sides of your cabinet. Maybe try a cabinet scraper or just make a new cabinet. The cost of the wood would probably be less than the price of a new bit and bearings and you would get some satisfaction and experience doing it, plus you would have 2 spice racks, maybe gift the undersized one.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I dont think even a skilled carpenter would be able to do that with the shelves in place and get a good finish.
I would go back to the friend, grovel and apologise for your screw up (one of your jars in one hand and a large bottle of his favourite spirits the other) and ask him nicely to start over.

The wood was scrap to start with, so its only his time that was wasted.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

How about setting up a rabbeting bit to cut 1/4" (maybe 3/16" would be enough if the correct bearing could be found) and use it to cut a relief across the bottom of the shelves. You would need some type of support to set in between the shelves to support the router at the edge of the shelf, and probably a stop at each end to control the width of the cut. That would give you 1/2" depth of cut after a couple or more passes. At that point, you could see if the bit could be hung further out of the collet and take more passes - or switch over to a top-bearing pattern bit (most 1/4" shank bits seem to have 1" cutting length although that might be too long) and use the recess already cut by the rabbeting bit to guide the bit until you get to the depth needed. One thing to take into account - you say that the shelves are attached by nails through the sides, need to be careful on the width of the recess to make sure that the bit doesn't hit a nail. As previously recommended, some sincere groveling may be the best approach.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

This is where a Board Stretcher is needed! Ugh.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> seek out the Freud bearings...


CMT for bearings is a good bet too...

this is essentially what you are going to be doing..

...


----------

